# "Today's Posts" no longer organized by subject



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Jun 8, 2005)

The old BBS displayed the equivalent of "Today's Posts" in a formal order, i.e., all threads were grouped by their respective subject headings.  Instead, they are now organized simply by the time-of-day they were posted.

Thus, it USED to be that when one viewed "Today's Active Topics (all public forums)," you would view each of the dozen respective Resort Discussions, then could continue scrolling past all the separate "General Discussion" categories, etc...  All Mexico discussions with something new "Today" were viewable together, as were all the Hawaii threads, etc., etc.  Similarly, all "Tug Lounge" threads with new material added "today" would be grouped together.

The new BBS organizes all of "Today's Posts" by order of the time they were written, i.e., the newest threads are at the top...and oldest at the bottom.  This makes it impossible to view all threads in a specific category, at a single glance.

...Or am I missing something?  I hope there is some feature I have simply overlooked.  If not, why do we now have this random display of "Today's Posts?"

Is there any support for returning to the old format?


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 8, 2005)

What you are missing, is the big heading:  "*TUG BBS*"!     Click on it and you will find all posts by subject again.  The "*New Posts*" feature is great.


----------



## Daverock (Jun 8, 2005)

Emmy,

I did as you suggested and yes, I was now able to view each forum separately and when I choose each forum the posts were by most recent.
However, I believe the question was that prior to the changeover we just had to select "all new posts" or something like that and we had a list, sorted by forum of all the new posts.  We did not have to go into each new forum all we had to do was click on the post of interest or scroll thru the list until we found the forum we wanted.

The new change does not offer us that and it is a bit inconvenient, but however, overall I agree, the change is for the better.  Might they add the old feature in the future if enough TUGgers show interest for it?

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes, I know what you mean but sometimes you had to go to page 2 to continue the rest of the topic subjects.  I like this new feature much better because you see everything new.  There are many areas that I have never even visited before but now I get a glimpse of what is posted there too and may find something interesting to read.  I like this feature but it is hard to keep up with so many new posts!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, sometimes you have to take the bad with the good.

The new posts facility here is a major improvement, imho, since it truly shows you the NEW posts.  The old one created a running list that started over every midnight (and that's midnight in a single timezone, not necessarily yours).  Any new posts between your last login the previous day and midnight were "lost" to you.  If you did not log in the previous day, many more posts were "lost" to you.

I know of no way to sort the New Posts list by forum.  It's just the output of the Search facility to find new posts.

But see if this meets your needs:

When in a forum of interest, click on Forum Tools in the blue navbar and select Subscribe. Do this in whichever forums you want to follow.

Now go into your UserCP. You'll now see a mini-homepage with just your subcribed forums shown. It's easy then to jump into a forum and glean the new messages. Then return to your UserCP and go to the next forum.

I bookmarked my UserCP and use that as my normal entry point.

One more nice feature. This sucker's loaded with them.


----------



## TTom (Jun 8, 2005)

*Subscribed Forums*

OK.  Here's what I got for a suggestion from Doug.

In order to see new posts in a specific forum, you need to:

1.  Go to the forum "home page".
2.  Subscribe to the forum.
3.  From the "Quick Links" tab on the toolbar select "User Control Panel".  Your forum, with all its new messages will appear on the page.

Hope I got this right!

Tom


----------

